# What to Rebuild in a Rohloff?



## swalters (May 21, 2004)

Hello,

I'd like to rebuild what ever I can (or is worth rebuilding or prudent to rebuild) in my Rohloff hub this year when I do the oil chnage and cleaning. The hub is roughly 9 years old. My external gear box is completely beat up/bent/dented, so I will simply order all new external mechanisms.

I cannot find a "rebuild kit" and I have no idea what I would replace on the inside. Can someone give me a good list of the parts to replace when I open up the hub? I might as well get it all done aside from replacing the actual gears - clips, seals, springs? If anyone has part numbers, great!

Also, I thought I read a reference to a "lighter" action spring set to replace the older, stiffer springs? If so, what/which springs would I order that are the "lighter" action? 

Thanks!

Stephen


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Nylon bits that can shear off (9 of them I think), seals, oil are about the only things I've heard of replacing. Not sure what you would expect to "rebuild"?

I'd suggest calling Neil at CycleMonkey. Super knowledagble and willing to share, would be a good person to ask what is and isn't self-servicebale dependent on your skills as well. I've had hubs serviced by him twice now including lighter springs for the wife's bike. No issues.


----------



## Krakkreel (Jun 4, 2007)

I think this post can be useful for you (and more users). A guy has rebuilded his rolhoff and changed a lot of pieces for others made of titanium. Some of the changes are inside, others outside.

If you use a internal mech and a monkeybone, you can get under 140 gr. of weight.

Warning! There is a lot of pics!


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow, quite a bit of weight savings, although I'm not sure I'd ever take to drilling out and machining away on the internals to the same degree and feel safe beating on the hub once reinstalled. This guy must either be very ballsy or have a super understanding of how the intrenals work and mesh with each other in all the configurations. 

External savings is also impressive, with no risk and easy for anyone. I like the blue ano too.

Wish my Spanish was better.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

swalters said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd like to rebuild what ever I can (or is worth rebuilding or prudent to rebuild) in my Rohloff hub this year when I do the oil chnage and cleaning. The hub is roughly 9 years old. My external gear box is completely beat up/bent/dented, so I will simply order all new external mechanisms.
> 
> ...


I would just replace the oil and keep riding unless you are having a problem.


----------

